# ترنيمة صعب عليا



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

*](صعب عليا اشوف الدم بينزل منك)
(صعب عليا تقرب منى وابعد عنك)
+صعب عليا دمعه في عينى .......تحاول تنزل ومتنزلش
صعب عليا اتوه في الزحمه ........واحاول ارجع ومارجعش
(صعب عليا اشوف الدم بينزل منك)(منك)
(صعب عليا تقرب منى وابعد عنك)(عنك)
+ليه القلب اتملا بالقسوه........وليه ليسوع انا متكلمش
ليه ما اطلبشي ايديه الحلوه ......وليه انا خايف ومبقدرش
(صعب عليا اشوف الدم بينزل منك)
(صعب عليا تقرب مني وابعد عنك)
+ليه يملكنى ابليس وياخدنى.........لطريق شر نهايته مرار
ليه ليسوع انا ما ارجعشي......... وليه خطايا تصير اسرار
(صعب عليا اشوف الدم بينزل منك)
(صعب عليا تقرب مني وابعد عنك)
بس انا جايلك ايوا انا جايلك......مهما الغربه تزيد وتطول 
وارجع ليك يايسوع من تاني........وعلي ذنوبي ليك راح اقول*​*ياريت تكون الترنيمة عجبتكم و نعمل بيهل فى حياتنا العملية *​


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

الترنيمة ديه جميلة قوي

ميرسي علي تعبك

وياريت كلنا نرجع لربنا ومنزعلهوش تاني


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2007)

الترنيمه دى رائعه ممكن اعرف موجوده فين علشان انزلها وممكن تتحمل ام لا لو فى ترانيم من النوع ده تانى ياريت لانى بعشق الترانيم الحزينه


----------



## mffahim (3 مارس 2007)

ياريت ترسل الى الترنمية صوت


----------



## merola (8 مارس 2007)

سدقونى يا جماعة انا كمان نفسى اعرف لحنها و طريقتها بس انا لقينها فى مجلة و عجبتنى اوى زى ما عجبتكم فكتبتها و حطتها على الموقع و اوعدكم لو لاقتها ححطها


----------



## genasmsm (13 مارس 2007)

بجد الترنيمه حلوه اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## genasmsm (13 مارس 2007)

الترنيمه حلوه بجد وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## shadymokhles (13 مارس 2007)

*الترنيمه فى قمة الروعه 
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك*​


----------



## merola (13 مارس 2007)

ميرسى اوى على كل ردودكم


----------



## sparrow (13 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة كلماتها فعلا جميل
شكرا لتعبك
ربنا معاكي


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

10/10

ممتاز جدا


----------



## gogo555 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة صعب عليا*

verry nice


----------



## amir_el3zab (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم اخوكم امير


----------



## kalimooo (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا على الترنيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (7 أبريل 2009)

الترنيمة حلوة، وربنا يباركك


----------

